# Beavertail Strike 'Elite'



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Went up Thursday to take some photos and film the hull being pulled on the first carbon Kevlar 'elite series' beavertail strike. Going with a 90 etec for power. The elite package has some very cool goodies and I will wait for the bt team to unveil them but I am very excited for it!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Very sweet man! I have been talking to Liz about your build as I'm interested in the Elite Strike to. I want to see the numbers 1st. 

Congrats looking forward to the build!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good Luke.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! Hey shoot me a text my phone went for a swim


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

A little birdie told me this skiff is finished, and you have taken delivery of it. But surely that can't be because we haven't seen any photos of it, lol ;D

Would really like to ask you some questions about it when you get a chance if you don't mind, I will PM you my number.

Thanks
Creek


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I heard he was headed for flamingo. Possibly a little break in?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I heard he was headed for flamingo.  Possibly a little break in?


if this is the same guy as ctmluke on instagram than he did infact go fishing with dan. Skiff looked nice, wish I could afford a 25k skiff!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, it's the same guy, the skiff is sweet. We went out and got the first slime on it the other day. I don't know much about performance but I think it tops out in the mid 40's, it's a smooth ride and definitely the driest 17' skiff I have ever been on. We were in a 2 foot chop at one point and didnt even feel a drop.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a nice ride for only 25k. BMT for 25k or just the hull?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

$25 is a special for the standard package. This is an upgraded carbon Kevlar.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

what kind of speed you seeing with this build


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry guys forgot about this thread . Here are a few photos from the past week in the keys







I LOVE the backrest/step on this thing. 



The elite package is a 100% exotic material build (Carbon/kevlar) and includes some other goodies.  

This boat is hugely impressive.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!  Beautiful piece.

What is the black area on the front bulkhead...hatch or just logo design?


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

It's a clear 'window' to show the cf construction.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

So can you send me photos of this god damn thing yet?


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Matt, ya sorry lol. Pm me your email ill get some over this week


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Some shots that Gregg McKee took the other morning.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous boat man


----------



## Gil Mendieta (Apr 23, 2020)

Beautiful boat!
What are the real world draft number w/ the 90??


----------

